# Swing - Aufgaben



## GUI-Programmer (19. Nov 2011)

Hallo

Hat jemand für mich schwierige Aufgaben zur Swing Programmierung?
Das heißt der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Implementierung sollt sehr hoch sein, allerdings sollten die Aufgaben vom Umfang her nicht allzu groß sein (nicht tausende Komponenten). Evtl. selbst Aufgabe stellen oder Links.

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus!!!


P.S. Dies soll ein Test für mich sein, wie gut ich schon bin.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Nov 2011)

Eine JTable, bei der man Zellen horizontal und/oder vertikal zu größeren Zellen verbinden kann.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (19. Nov 2011)

Danke, guter Vorschlag, da ich noch nie was mit JTable gemacht hab, wie mir gerade auffällt!!!


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Nov 2011)

Für mich bitte einmal das Selbe...

dazu hätte ich gerne noch ein Kalenderblatt zur Datumsauswahl...
Weist schon, son button wo man dann nen Datum auswählen kann


----------



## Marco13 (20. Nov 2011)

BTW: Ich brauche das nicht, und wüßte auch nicht direkt, wofür man es brauchen könnte, aber ... ich weiß, dass manche Leute mal nach sowas gefragt haben, und dass es wohl "schwer" ist.... (darum ging es doch, oder?)


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Nov 2011)

Aber wissen das es geht, und in der Hinterhand haben, kann ja auch nich schlecht sein


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Nov 2011)

Hier hat noch jemand etwas:


JComboBox aufgabe


----------



## André Uhres (20. Nov 2011)

Eine JTable mit Möglichkeiten zur Tabellenkalkulation (ähnlich wie Excel).


----------



## Sunchezz (9. Dez 2011)

Und?
wie weit biste??


----------



## GUI-Programmer (9. Dez 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Aufgaben!

Nur hab ich im Moment leider zuviel zu tun um mit ihnen anzufangen. Dieser Thread dient praktisch als Aufgaben - Archiv. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich sie nicht lösen werde! (Aber auch nicht, dass ich alle lösen werde!)


----------



## Fab1 (9. Dez 2011)

ach du wirst deinem Namen schon alle Ehre machen.


----------

